# Please suggest a Thermometer for a 30 gallon tank



## Souptik82

Hi!

Please suggest a good* thermometer (digital)* for my 30 gallon freshwater live bearer tank. It would be great if you could give me links from Amazon, Petco or Petsmart.

TIA


----------



## zof

Coralife Digital Thermometer

Aquarium Water Temperature: Coralife Digital Thermometer

You should be able to find it at any of the other sites with just the search of that name. (Goes on sale at Dr.'s every once in a while for 7 or 8 $.


----------

